# Channel A



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

When does everyone think the pike and eyes will be running strong at Channel A???


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

depending on weather, 2nd week of April to the 1st week of may


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

By next weekend there should be enough water running unless the weathermans forecast is wrong.


----------

